# Tanti Auguri, Signor Verdi



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's October 10th here, so here's wishing you a happy 200th birthday!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Nat. Happy Birthday indeed! One aria doesn't satisfy my Verdi craving though


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

I would like to add my wishes for a Happy 200th Birthday to a man I've heard referred to as "Joe Green." Mamascarlatti and Sospiro have favored us with some fine excerpts from Giuseppe Verdi's works, I would like to add some of his music that even those who aren't opera fans might enjoy.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

If we want to be nice to Verdi on his birthday, we can even go as far as to listen to his most cheesy works that nobody really cares for:


----------

